# Pellet Guns & Federal Control



## Fishbone Jones (23 Mar 2008)

*Should pellet guns be regulated under federal gun-control laws?*

Vote Here

Yes   43% 
No   57% 
  

Total Votes for this Question: 801


----------



## NL_engineer (23 Mar 2008)

Let me guess, next will be water guns  :  

Is it just me, or does the media seem to want to ban anything with the word GUN in it?


----------



## 1feral1 (23 Mar 2008)

Some are but they are over a specific velocity, but the Slavia, Daisy etc, we plinked with as kids??? Thats a crock!!

However here in Australia, even that cheap BB gun you had as a kid has to be registered. I just shake my head.

In Engadine NSW a few years back, a kid shot another with his Daisy BB gun, yes from a nearby bush, and was labelled a sniper in The Daily Telegraph. Thats no BS, and shows you how the media can twist things up.

Registereing literally millions of BB and pellet guns would choke the system and crash it. Imagine how much money this venture would cost. If the Liberals get in, you can kiss your handguns good bye, and register all your BB and pellet guns too.

Overall a stupid idea.


----------



## MedTechStudent (1 May 2008)

True Story:

My Mom after quitting her Nursing profession in England worked for the Canadian branch of a sporting goods company based out of Sweeden called Barnett.  Don't look for it its not there anymore 

Anyways, she was at a trade show one time and they were displaying these nifty pellet guns that (I can't believe it even to this day) broke at the barrel to load just like a shotgun.  So she loaded it and cracked it back shut and to the horror/amusement of the onlookers, the gun discharged promptly shooting her boss in the side of the head.  I know I know, "omg how awful, a tragic loss", well he was fine he didn't die they just had to dig a pellet out of his head.  So I suppose HE might be all more Federal Control.  Accidents happen is my point, no matter where and within what laws.  

However pellet guns now a days are much safer then they were back then.  Furthermore, if FC is placed on pellet rifles and handguns, people simply won't buy them anymore.  The only thing that stops someone from buying a .22 is the laws and paperwork, if your gonna have to go through it anyways to get a BB Gun, the hell with it why not just upgrade.  Having a .22 lever action and a daisy air rifle I can say that its a lot more fun hearing the bigger bang.

Just my two cents, bad idea, doubt it will be well enforced, we have a hard enough time keeping real guns off the streets much less BB Guns.


----------



## 1feral1 (2 May 2008)

MedTechStudent said:
			
		

> True Story:
> 
> My Mom after quitting her Nursing profession in England worked for the Canadian branch of a sporting goods company based out of Sweeden called Barnett.  Don't look for it its not there anymore
> 
> Anyways, she was at a trade show one time and they were displaying these nifty pellet guns that (I can't believe it even to this day) broke at the barrel to load just like a shotgun.  So she loaded it and cracked it back shut and to the horror/amusement of the onlookers, the gun discharged promptly shooting her boss in the side of the head.  I know I know, "omg how awful, a tragic loss", well he was fine he didn't die they just had to dig a pellet out of his head.  So I suppose HE might be all more Federal Control.  Accidents happen is my point, no matter where and within what laws.



That was an incident (not an accident) based on the sheer and utter stupidity of having pellets on display with the rifle, and an obvious untrained person toying with the gun in the first place. That bloke is lucky he did not lose an eye.


----------



## Teflon (2 May 2008)

Register all glue guns NOW or face the full penalty of law!

-Scrap-bookers and 2nd grade art teachers clammer to make deadline-


----------



## Haletown (2 May 2008)

The NDP announced today they want to ban loud children's toys.


----------



## Shamrock (2 May 2008)

They can have my grease gun when they pry it out of my cold, dead hands.


----------



## PMedMoe (2 May 2008)

Haletown said:
			
		

> The NDP announced today they want to ban loud children's toys.



 ;D


----------



## TrexLink (23 Jun 2008)

Haletown said:
			
		

> The NDP announced today they want to ban loud lewd children's toys.


----------



## gun runner (21 Aug 2008)

Maybe the gov't wants us cowed to their will for good eh?!?


----------



## Snafu-Bar (21 Aug 2008)

I tried to vote no for pellet guns and settled on NO for eating a fish caught in the ottawa river  

 Kids should be regulated by thier parents via bend over.(lawyer not included)

 P.s Check your link  

Cheers


----------



## Loachman (21 Aug 2008)

Check the date of the link, and figure out how many daily-changing polls there have been betwixt then and now.


----------



## acen (21 Aug 2008)

As Overwatch said, if they are over 500fps, they are considered a firearm. In fact, anything over 500 fps is considered a firearm. A cousin of mine registered his homemade potato gun to see if they would, and alas, they did. 

Most pellet rifles will advertise as shooting 495 fps, but most of them will hit over 600 without a hitch.

For the 1450fps rifles, they are pretty deadly, have it in .22 caliber (whics some are) and you have a reasonably quiet rifle good for 40 yards or so, semi comparable to a .22lr, mind you the drop off after that is fast and significant.

The only issue I have is the selling of BB pistols to gang bangers who actually use them to strike fear in some civvies. 

For the training value to the younger kids (heck, i still shoot with a pellet gun once in a while, gives me the basics of pistol such as getting the right sight picture and trigger pull basics, and i get to fire in a small storage room inside my own house) i think that they are indispensible in teaching the basics in firearms safety and usage.

Too much government control, not enough common sense. Legislation does not correct lack of common sense on the part of the populace.


----------



## gun runner (21 Aug 2008)

Common sense...that went out the door with Trudeau. The gov't has gone a little over the deep end with the regulations/registration bit, and I for one miss the day when you could go into the woods for a great day of shooting ( safely..of course) and nobody said boo,now we have to register the kitchen sink just to go to the range with a pistol. Times are a changin'..! Ubique


----------



## Fishbone Jones (21 Aug 2008)

Snafu-Bar said:
			
		

> I tried to vote no for pellet guns and settled on NO for eating a fish caught in the ottawa river
> 
> Kids should be regulated by thier parents via bend over.(lawyer not included)
> 
> ...



The original post was made back on March 23/08. The poll changes daily.......as do most polls


----------



## forcerecon85 (21 Sep 2008)

I'm kinda mixed and I'll explain why. I play airsoft which is 6mm wax bb's out of replica weapons. You can get an airsoft version of any small arms used all over the world. We use a 400fps for all weapons except bolt action, we let our snipers max out at 450fps for accurate over long range. Airsoft is in a grey zone according to law enforcement because it can either be seen as a BB gun as long as its under 500fps or if seen by police it's considered a replica weapon BUT replica weapons by definition in the government's terms cannot shoot. It's up to the individual officer if he allows it or not. We kinda have the same problem as the crossbow hunter's did a few years back. We treat them just like real rifles transporting them in gun cases, gun locks, a paintball barrel cover, mag out, unloaded, battery out or gas empty and transport them in the trunk. We only play at paintball ranges or private property with the owner's permission and have a friendly meet and greet with local police before a game. 

At least if airsoft was under federal control it would require a license and as long as its used in a responsible way, like actual shooters and hunters. What gets me is that parents buy their 7 year old the clear soft air guns from walmart or Canadian tire, let them have a fire fight in public without shooting glasses, lose an eye and the whole sport gets thousands of soccer moms wanting to ban it when they shouldn't have bought an 18+ item for their kids. I don't want my $3,000 C9 taken away over a $35 irresponsible parent's mistake.

I'm just talking for airsoft which belches out a few thousand rounds a minute. I think its ridiculous banning semi-auto, double safetied .177 cal bb guns for plinking cans in the backyard as long as its used responsibly. It's for 18 year olds and over so if a parent buys it for their kid and its used in a crime, it's the parents head on the line and shouldn't be the gun's problem.


----------



## crystalrh (26 Sep 2008)

At least we aren't in the UK.. where plastic swords must be registered.. http://www.thefirearmblog.com/blog/2008/01/20/uk-toy-guns-and-plastic-swords-need-to-be-registered/


----------



## 1feral1 (26 Sep 2008)

forcerecon85 said:
			
		

> I don't want my $3,000 C9 taken away over a $35 irresponsible parent's mistake.



Its probably coming mate, not over a parents mistake, but by a government's politically correct view, as you'll be seen as a bunch of nutcases dressed up in military uniforms, running 'cammed' up in near by bushland with 'weapons' which look real (and they do). I am not into such things as airsoft, but its a free country, and I will not criticise your fun.

On the flip side, as a registered gun owner, in Saskatchewan back in the early 90's I lost a genuine FAMAS semi auto in 5.56mm to the retarded gun laws. Thats was a hell of a lot of money to flush down the toilet. I am sure if the Liberals get in, you and others can kiss your favourite hobby and passtime good-bye.

The rifle was NOT turned in, but at the time, legally passed on to another registered shooter before the deadline. I could not sell it as it had now become worthless.

Thats your Liberals for ya.

Take heed Canadians, they want all guns, including AIRSOFT.

They've been banned here in Australia for many years already.

OWDU


----------



## xxmixkexx (2 Oct 2008)

i love my airsoft gun

we play a few kilometres out in an old abandoned field

no one has ever gone by or say anything

we all wear eye protection and no one has been hurt yet (besides the usual cuts and welts)

it is tough enough as it is to find time when me and my dad can go and get one seeing as you have to be 18 and i am only 17

i hope they do not make getting one any more difficult then it currently is


----------

